# French Aires - free PDF download



## worky

Don't know if this has been mentioned before but just found a free download of French aires from i-campingcar.fr in PDF complete with photos.
follow http://www.icampingcar.fr/ click on "cliquez ici pour visiter le site" takes you page where you will see a paragrapgh offering free download in PDF - click on "Telechargement gratuite pdf"this will then take you to page where you need to enter surname (nom), first name (prenom) and email address then click - envoyer (send).
You then receive an email from i-campingcar, click on the "Telechargement - gratuitement" box and a file download box will come up - click on "save" and save to either documents or downloads. This is a "zipped" file so go to where you have saved it and unzip. I then put a shortcut from the unzipped file to my Desktop and hey presto you have access to quite a comprehensive selection of Aires, maybe not as comprehensive as campingcar-infos but it's free and you don't need dongles or wifi to access it. Hope this is of use to some
Clyde


----------



## geraldandannie

I'm just downloading mine now. Watch out those of you on mobile connections - it's over 35MB.

Thanks for the information. You can never have too many aires documents :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## Skar

Thanks.

If the email from them seems to take a long time then check your spam box, that's where mine went!


----------



## Penquin

Got the e-mail but nothing there to click to download unless I want to cancel the process......

Dave


----------



## Skar

There is a button just above where it says " Attention! Le lien proposé a une durée de validité limitée!" , click that.


----------



## colpot

Thanks - am downloading it now too.....


----------



## tramp

Absoutly brilliant    just what we need in Winter...


----------



## colpot

It says the link has a limited Validity - just having a quick look at it now - 470 pages - its going to be a long lunchbreak for me


----------



## bigles

Great link - thanks.

Lots of useful info - now, anyone know where I can get some French lessons!


----------



## brillopad

If you want french kissing lessons i'm your man. dennis


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Great - thanks.
Straight onto the laptop. 
Most are already on the satnav, but this will give madame a look-see before picking our spot.


----------



## Spacerunner

brillopad said:


> If you want french kissing lessons i'm your man. dennis


OOooh! Dennis! I lurve it when your acting butch.  :lol:


----------



## wobby

Thats right, did it a few months ago, they also ask what format you would like the download in. I chose Garmin and loaded it straight on to my sat-nav. Iv'e used it quite a lot and found some brilliant aire to stay on.

You can also download Camperstop GPS coordinate
however they apply a small charge per country.

If you have the latest camperstop book the download even gives you the page number

www.camperstop.facilemedia.nl/it/gps_it.html

Wobby


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

I particularly like the 'FIND' box to take you straight to the aire you want


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Am I going daft or what?
Help - I can't see the 'envoyer' button.


----------



## Addie

I have re-hosted the PDF Google Docs:

http://tiny.cc/frenchaires


----------



## worky

KeithChesterfield said:


> Am I going daft or what?
> Help - I can't see the 'envoyer' button.


yes you're goin daft   it's right under the box you enter the email address in
clyde


----------



## zulurita

Thanks, just downloaded it to the notebook.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

worky - still couldn't find it until I enlarged my page from 75% up to 150% and then it appeared.
They do say size is everything!


----------



## Zepp

Addie said:


> I have re-hosted the PDF Google Docs:
> 
> http://tiny.cc/frenchaires


Thankyou Im still waiting for the email

Paul


----------



## zulurita

My email came quickly.

Unzipped and shortcut placed on desktop. Doesn't scroll quickly but can click onto map and chose the area you want. Worth having.


----------



## DABurleigh

Brilliant. Thank you. A free offline database without buying a CD and just as good.

Dave


----------



## InfaRed

For those of you that have SatNav devices you can also get a download file via email.
On the left hand side of the page (original link) click 
Installation sur GPS
Takes you to a new page where you select what format you need for you device and then you have to fill in your Name etc as for the PDF download.


----------



## Spacerunner

InfaRed said:


> For those of you that have SatNav devices you can also get a download file via email.
> On the left hand side of the page (original link) click
> Installation sur GPS
> Takes you to a new page where you select what format you need for you device and then you have to fill in your Name etc as for the PDF download.


And.......it appears to have more aires than the PDF file.

We used the satnav version very successfully on two trips last year.


----------



## cabby

well I feel a right fool then, as I fill in the blue box with name and email address, I still cannot find send, only a sentence about adobe reader.have enlarged the page etc but what am I doing wrong.

cabby


----------



## worky

cabby said:


> well I feel a right fool then, as I fill in the blue box with name and email address, I still cannot find send, only a sentence about adobe reader.have enlarged the page etc but what am I doing wrong.
> 
> cabby


hi cabby - when you're on the page where you have to fill in details
go to "View" on your toolbar - click and then go to "Zoom" and make sure that 100% is selected this should then put page back to normal viewing size and directly beneath the email address box you should see "envoyer" (send). hope this solves the problem. If not you can PM me with your name and email address and I'll send it to you if you like
cheers
Clyde


----------



## Philippft

No good ! no email received.


----------



## tattytony

For all those that can't download the PDF here it is on my domain for you, just allow it to download in your browser then click file save as then save it to your pc

Link http://www.rsds.co.uk/Jan2011Aires.pdf


----------



## alphadee

I have downloaded this onto my desk top (my documents) and I am trying to copy it onto a cd which seems to be taking forever :? . Is this a possibility... I'm not very technically minded! Thanks for any advise!


----------



## corkbuoy

Great link, thasnks. I also downloaded the autoroute version which loaded to the maps but only shows as yellow boxes with numbers, anyone know how to get the descriptions ?

corkbuoy


----------



## DazPash

great find - thanks for sharing


----------



## TeamRienza

Super bit of research! 

Downloaded like a dream, very clear instructions.

Thank you, worky.

All the best,

Davy


----------



## Morphology

This is great, thanks for posting the link. It'll be very useful to have it on the laptop when deciding where to go next.

It's a bit of a pity that whoever chose the photos was completely fixated by the style of bourne and grey water drains - it would be nice to see more general shots of the location rather than close-ups of manhole covers in obscure corners of France....!

Morph.


----------



## andrewball1000

Could someone please tell me what is the difference between this database of ICampingCar.fr aires and that on Campingcar-Infos.com?


----------



## barryd

A great find thanks!

Ive been trying to upload it to Google Docs to tranlsate it into English but its too big and the compression software I have used wont reduce it. It needs to be 25MB or less for Google docs

Any gurus out there got any thoughts?

CHeers
Barry


----------



## griffly16

Hi - I extracted some pages and saved those - came to 17mb file. Uploaded to google docs, but unfortunately I don't think Google Docs will translate PDFs - the only option is to download it. Not sure how it can be translated now


----------



## barryd

griffly16 said:


> Hi - I extracted some pages and saved those - came to 17mb file. Uploaded to google docs, but unfortunately I don't think Google Docs will translate PDFs - the only option is to download it. Not sure how it can be translated now


I think your supposed to publish it in the public domain so that gives it a URL and then use google translate, bing or babel fish to translate it. I tried it last night using ZOHO (another similar thing to Google Docs) which will allow up to 50MB files but it didnt work and my head was hurting by then!

There must be a way.

EDIT

Here is the URL with the doc in ZOHO but I think it treats it like an image. None of the links work so even though translate is an option on the tool bar it has nothing to translate it just sees the page as English.

Guru required!

https://docs.zoho.com/openfile.do?sharedDocId=x7705kx7875vx78678N7708QC68672x6700kx6700kG00B0R5q#


----------



## griffly16

yeah, I've spent a while trying to find a way too. I'm beginning to think my time may be better spent trying to learn French !


----------



## chasper

bigles said:


> Great link - thanks.
> 
> Lots of useful info - now, anyone know where I can get some French lessons!


France? :lol:


----------



## worky

andrewball1000 said:


> Could someone please tell me what is the difference between this database of ICampingCar.fr aires and that on Campingcar-Infos.com?


while not quite so comprehensive as Campingcar-info you don't have to be online to access it also it's free  
clyde


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> A great find thanks!
> 
> Ive been trying to upload it to Google Docs to tranlsate it into English but its too big and the compression software I have used wont reduce it. It needs to be 25MB or less for Google docs
> 
> Any gurus out there got any thoughts? CHeers Barry


Barry, there is no point in trying to translate. It's prety much self explanitory. There are only a couple of dozen words and they are repeated again and again.

WC, Electric, water, etc. Practice on one and you will see they are all very similar.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A great find thanks!
> 
> Ive been trying to upload it to Google Docs to tranlsate it into English but its too big and the compression software I have used wont reduce it. It needs to be 25MB or less for Google docs
> 
> Any gurus out there got any thoughts? CHeers Barry
> 
> 
> 
> Barry, there is no point in trying to translate. It's prety much self explanitory. There are only a couple of dozen words and they are repeated again and again.
> 
> WC, Electric, water, etc. Practice on one and you will see they are all very similar.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

I know I just thought it might be useful if it was easy. It isnt!

We all should be pretty much well armed not. What with wifi antennas for camping infos, POI for the sat nav from camping infos, campsite database off here for iphone and now a great big pdf of Aires. Not sure ill bother buying the latest Aires book.

Cheers
BD


----------



## peejay

Thanks worky, great resource.

Got it on My laptop, Kindle and ipod.

Pete


----------



## Crazywater

Excellent - deserves a bump to the top of the list. 

Also has anyone managed to load this file onto an iPad (it's over 400mb unzipped).


----------



## 96706

Definately a great find. Our thanks echo that of everyone else so far worky!

Off to France soon so will be able to make use of it.

Well done mate


----------



## Bill_H

Excellent find!
It's a newer version now June 2011


----------



## gonewalkabout

Thanks - very useful pdf.
I have also downloaded the POI file for my Garmin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

worky said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned before but just found a free download of French aires from i-campingcar.fr in PDF complete with photos.
> follow http://www.icampingcar.fr/ click on "cliquez ici pour visiter le site" takes you page where you will see a paragrapgh offering free download in PDF - click on "Telechargement gratuite pdf"this will then take you to page where you need to enter surname (nom), first name (prenom) and email address then click - envoyer (send).
> You then receive an email from i-campingcar, click on the "Telechargement - gratuitement" box and a file download box will come up - click on "save" and save to either documents or downloads. This is a "zipped" file so go to where you have saved it and unzip. I then put a shortcut from the unzipped file to my Desktop and hey presto you have access to quite a comprehensive selection of Aires, maybe not as comprehensive as campingcar-infos but it's free and you don't need dongles or wifi to access it. Hope this is of use to some
> Clyde


Is this a record for the thanks to post ratio, well done Worky.

You might try typing this

"french aires" filetypedf

or similar into Google too, some useful info


----------



## The-Cookies

tried to get this but no return e-mail

at bottom of info it says
he link of downloading has a length of restricted validity.
It is recommended to download the document as quickly as possible!

has it ended or does it take a long time to get the e-mail


----------



## lifeson

Just followed the instruction in the OP and got mine within 2 mins
Downloaded fine.


----------



## The-Cookies

ok got it now used wife's email Address must not like mine


----------



## tsrwright

*No boxes to click!*

You need to have "display images" on (Gmail) otherwise you will never see the box you need to tick to get the download!


----------



## tattytony

Again for those having difficulty downloading 
please click the link below 
then file save as when it has downloaded 
save as (your own name choice)

Note this one is the June 2011 version

http://www.rsds.co.uk/June2011Aires.pdf


----------



## joedenise

Hi Andrew

I think you're right it's the same as the i-campings download, which is a PDF file.

Joe


----------

